# Guys, This Is How You Deal With The Papist! Thanks King!



## SolaGratia (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a link showing our very own and beloved Rev. David T. King defending Biblical Truth against the sophist papist.

Beggars All: Reformation And Apologetics: An ancient voice for the day #9

I sure Pastor King want mind!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 19, 2009)

Here, here!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 19, 2009)

Good stuff there


----------

